# Dual rated motor issue



## j.lawless (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a TEAO 2 speed single phase motor that is rated for 460 volts at 60 or 50 hertz, I'm running the motor at 380-1-50 and on high speed, its running good, it's just really hot, the motor is good for 70*C and its running at about 68-69*C..Anybody have any idea of what is going on?

Thanks


----------

